# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Ποτίστρα με μπίλια... κανει για ζακό?

## lasenios

Πήρα προσφατα μια 400μλ ποτίστρα  με μπιλια, αλλα δεν είμαι σιγουρος αν πινει το ζώο.
αν ναί, λογικά πρεπει να μπεί ψηλότερα απο την απλη?

αν καποιος ξέρει να με βοηθήσει, μην κανω πρόβες!

----------


## Leonidas

θα κανει..αλλα στοιχηματιζω πως θα την διαλυσει μεσα σε ενα μηνα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ αλλά θα πρέπει να βεβαιωθείς πρώτα ότι πίνει από αυτή μετά από παρατήρηση για δυο η τρεις εβδομάδες. Ακόμα θα πρέπει να παρατηρήσεις ότι δεν θα παίζει με αυτή με αποτέλεσμα να καταναλώνεται γρήγορα το νερό.Το καλύτερο σημείο είναι σε σημείο που δεν θα τη βλέπει ο ήλιος για να μην χαλάει το νερό μαζεύοντας μύκητες και να μην βρίσκεται κάτω από κάποια πατήθρα η ταΐστρα όπου τυχόν απορρίμματα θα την βουλώσει και δεν θα γυρίζει η μπίλια.

----------


## BeHappy

Λευτέρη, είναι μία πολύ καλή λύση. Ελπίζω η εν λόγω ποτίστρα να είναι για παπαγάλους ... γιατί αν είναι πχ για τρωκτικά αν τη βάλει στο μάτι ο μικρός δε θα αντέξει. Εγώ του έχω πάρει ποτίστρα lixit... πολύ στιβαρή κατασκευή... ούτε ράμφος μακάο δεν την σκιάζει. Ναι... θα πρέπει να βεβαιωθείς αν πίνει. Προσωπικά ο Μέμος τη συνήθισε ως παιχνίδι... στην αρχή έπαιζα την μπίλια με το δάχτυλό μου... ήρθε ο περίεργος κάποια στιγμή... άρχιζε να την ενοχλεί κι εκείνος και κατάλαβε ότι ενοχλώντας της... βγάζει νερό. Προσωπικά τη βάζω μόνο όταν είναι να λείψω διήμερο. Όσο είμαι σπίτι αλλάζω ανά δωδεκάωρο το νερό του στη κανονική του ποτίστρα.

----------


## akoylini

σχετικα με τις ποτιστρες αυτες ,κανουν για καναρινια (οσοι εχουν θα ξερουν),το καλο με αυτες τις ποτιστρες και ο λογος για τον οποιο τις βαζουμε ειναι 
1ον για να μην πετανε τα πουλια ασκοπα το νερο
2ον για να μην βαζουν σπορους στην ποτιστρα
3ον για να μην μυριζει το νερο
4ον για να μπορουμε να αφησουμε την εκτροφη μας για καποιο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.
αν προκειτε να φυγεις για καποιο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα τοτε βαλτου,αν ομως εισαι εκει δεν βρισκω ουτε εναν λογο να το κανεις.
φρεσκο νερο και αγιος ο θεος απο την ωρα που βρισκομαστε στον χωρο της εκτροφης μας,προτιμουσα να αλλαζω στα καναρινια 20 ποτιστρες καθημερινα με φρεσκο νερο,παρα να παω στην ευκολη λυση της ποτιστρας με μπιλια για την οποια αναφερω ποτε και μονο τις χρησιμοποιουσα.

----------

